# Morel mushrooms



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Found these today on my job site.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh boy, I can tast it now. Sizzling in butter, and the smell, MMMMMMm. Nice find!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You hit the jackpot! I have a spot(in Utah) that has produced good numbers of morels every year for the last 5 years. I'm wishing I was there to go pick them this year. I need to do some more looking around here. It has finally warmed up to the point that it feels like spring here.

Seriously though, nice work. You'll enjoy those meals.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You lucky bugger!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> You hit the jackpot! I have a spot(in Utah) that has produced good numbers of morels every year for the last 5 years. I'm wishing I was there to go pick them this year.


Well if you need someone to go up and pick them for you, then look no further, because I'm your guy!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I found all the ones in the photo in one spot. Looked all over for two days and only found 4 more and two were in the same spot as the others. Is it normal to find them piled up like that?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I found all the ones in the photo in one spot. Looked all over for two days and only found 4 more and two were in the same spot as the others. Is it normal to find them piled up like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You will find them in groups. The "spore" is what keeps them in the spot. I've seen people "scratching" with rakes before, and that will destroy a good mushroom bed! I just want to slap some folks at times.:-x


----------

